# nvidia driver patch for 2.6.10

## curmudgeon42

I ran into a problem with the latest NVidia drivers and the latest gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.10-r4).  I have described this problem in detail in a previous post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=277791&highlight=

After much Googling, I believe the problem is a known bug in the NVidia as described here:

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=42964&page=1&pp=15

That page also gives a patch to apply to the NVidia drivers as downloaded from NVidia's site.

Obviously, I would rather use emerge to get the latest NVidia drivers because then they remain within package management.

Is there a way to incorporate those patches while still using emerge and keeping the drivers under package mgmt?  How would the steps in that post have to be modified?

Thanks,

~ Justin

----------

## keyson

Hi

Looking at ebuild for latest 6629-r1 all patches is included.

I run 2.6.10-r4 whit this driver.

-Kjell

----------

## curmudgeon42

when i do an "emerge --pretend nvidia-kernel" it tells me it is going to do version 1.0.6111-r3

how come it isn't giving me 6629-r1?  i just ran emerge sync two days ago...

~ Justin

----------

## curmudgeon42

if i do an 'emerge --pretend =nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1' it gives an error saying that that ebuild is masked

what gives?

~ Justin

----------

## landon

You're not too familiar with portage, are you?

----------

## curmudgeon42

no, thanks for the observation... ;-)

i haven't been running my Gentoo box for awhile because it's mobo had been fried.  so i'm a bit rusty.  do you think you could enlighten me?

Thanks,

~ Justin

----------

## GotTLoS

echo "media-video/nvidia-kernel  ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -pv nvidia-kernel

----------

## curmudgeon42

GotLos:

okay thanks but can you tell me why?

----------

## curmudgeon42

okay that command seemed to do something, but i took another look at my Xorg.0.log and in the middle somewhere it gives:

NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:06:03 PDT 2003

Which I guess means that it isn't updating the driver...

Do I have to do something more than 'emerge nvidia-kernel' after pointing /usr/src/linux to the new kernel directory?

oh, and i have posted a log of X running in 2.4, which works, and X running in 2.6, which fails:

http://coffeegeek.net/Xorg.0.log-2.4-012005

http://coffeegeek.net/Xorg.0.log-2.6-012005

~ Justin

----------

## dsd

make sure that you also go into the testing tree for nvidia-glx

make sure that you have loaded the nvidia module before starting X

----------

## curmudgeon42

 *dsd wrote:*   

> make sure that you also go into the testing tree for nvidia-glx

 

sorry, i know i've already demonstrated that i'm a noob, but i have no idea what that means

 *dsd wrote:*   

> make sure that you have loaded the nvidia module before starting X

 

before running X, an lsmod shows nvidia is loaded

Thanks for the continued help,

~ Justin

----------

## curmudgeon42

the 'nvidia' loaded in 2.4 is definitely different than 2.6.  the sizes as reported by lsmod are 1,629,504 and 3,466,364 respectively.

~ Justin

----------

## curmudgeon42

well i figured out i am indeed a noob.  i wasn't emerging nvidia-glx the whole time.  didn't realize that there was a separate nvidia package.

thanks for everyone's help!

~ Justin

----------

